# Rakhi ka Swayamwar :D



## red_devil (Jul 21, 2009)

no no i'm no fan of that shite show. 

Came across a couple of pics on twitter and wanted to share them over here..



*i29.tinypic.com/i55ehk.jpg



*i31.tinypic.com/15chils.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 21, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2009)

^Beta yahi sab gande gande cheeze sochta rahta hai  e-slp on your face


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/7434/25957.gif (to the show)


----------



## toofan (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL Bullet. But I love the drama created there.

Ieelesh(Toronto) and Manmohan(Rishikesh) were the top two contenders but now after that head breaking drama by Manmohan Ieelesh is the only winner left.

Rakhi: If there could be more winners?????????????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 22, 2009)

omfg i watched this show something around 5 days back and it was omfg...omfg i can take it...tv band karke bhag gaya...just thinking how toofan manages it.....rakhi and beautiful lol...if anyone want to see the extent of beautifulness then just see Priyanka Chopra ... oh mera dil


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 22, 2009)

A bunch of despos


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 22, 2009)

The crappiest show on Earth. ...Indian Television's finest hour. 

*greatbong.net/2009/07/02/indian-televisions-finest-hour/

Bunch of desperate guys...


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2009)

@red_devil

Very funny ROTFL


----------



## red_devil (Jul 22, 2009)

^ 

found another one.

*i28.tinypic.com/9rkhg8.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> A bunch of despos



+1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2009)

I was flippin' though channels last night looking for something to watch and come across this show. Watched it for 5 minutes to see what it is all about. Freakin' hell! This show will make some of us puke on our TV sets! 
How do the producers expect people to watch all this bull$hit?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 22, 2009)

^ watch till you puke 

// btw, anyone who watches it/follows it religiously? {other than toofan}


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

> How do the producers expect people to watch all this bull$hit?



There will be easily more than 1 MB of people who watch this. That is enough for the producers and more than enough for Raakhi. 

Do you have any idea what is the name of next program? it's Raakhi ka swayamwar II (For F!rst Night)..

Can't this women marriage any of the small heroes or a business man like all other heroins do? She thinks herself that she's jr.Aishwarya.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 22, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> if anyone want to see the extent of beautifulness then just see Priyanka Chopra ... oh mera dil



Priyanka Chopra is beautiful ??!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> There will be easily more than *1 MB of people* who watch this. That is enough for the producers and more than enough for Raakhi.




  

Will 1 DVD be enough for them or should I bring 2?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> There will be easily more than *1 MB of people* who watch this.


New unit to measure population eh???!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> There will be easily more than *1 MB of people* who watch this. That is enough for the producers and more than enough for Raakhi.


New unit of measurement.. ROFL.. 



vamsikrishna919 said:


> Do you have any idea what is the name of next program? it's Raakhi ka swayamwar II (For F!rst Night)..



Do they telecast the First Night Live? Wait, goddamn, who is going to watch that with enuff guts?



vamsikrishna919 said:


> Can't this women marriage any of the small heroes or a business man like all other heroins do? She thinks herself that she's jr.Aishwarya.



Well said bro.She is not even closer and so she decided to marry a freak. Coz heroes or businessman don't give a damn about her. Just for rough use....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL@vamsi's post


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

to all the persons who laughed at me when i said 1mb of people---

Learn to use technical terms yaar, If 1k=1000 then 1mb=100000 

now don't say 'lolwut'


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Priyanka Chopra is beautiful ??!



ismai shock hone ka kya hai re? she is indeed beautiful.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 22, 2009)

@vamsi
lolwut


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> to all the persons who laughed at me when i said 1mb of people---
> 
> Learn to use technical terms yaar, If 1k=1000 then 1m*b*=100000
> 
> now don't say 'lolwut'



lolwut? So where does the 'b' come from?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsi, just admit your error and stop pwning yourself.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> vamsi, just admit your error and stop pwning yourself.


+1


----------



## toofan (Jul 22, 2009)

only a big LOL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2009)

Stop pwning Vamsi and start pwning Rakhi


----------



## hellknight (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah. just who the hell watches Indian TV shows.. another crappy show called Sach Ka Saamna may soon get axed.. a debate was held in Rajya Sabha about explicit language used on that show..

Torrent zindbaad yaar.. enjoy The Big Bang Theory, Heroes, Prison Break etc.. Star World Rocks!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

people use 'k' to shorten the word KB. I'm in a good mood to type. So, i didn't ate any thing. 

BTW, why you guys are PWNing me...?


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsi is on a typo spree these days. 

Surely a nominee for NOTW. 



			
				Vamsi's title said:
			
		

> Saving *moeny *for HD5850


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 22, 2009)

My mom watches that show.. lol! BTW, those two pics are awesome


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> people use 'k' to shorten the word KB. I'm in a good mood to type. So, i didn't *ate* any thing.
> 
> BTW, why you guys are PWNing me...?



Take a Break, my friend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsi, STOP. Take a deep breath, stretch your arms, crack your knuckles, sit down and think deeply... "Am I in a condition to type?". If your conscience answers NO, then close the browser window, shut down your computer and take a stroll outside.

Okay, so all of that was copied from a "Don't drink and drive" message, but hell, it fits the situation!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

May be time to download typing master 7 Pro...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 22, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifat vamsi


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> May be time to download typing master 7 Pro...



Err, no... Time to use a spell-checker.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

actually I'm on opera 10. Which has spell checker...!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Eureka moment!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Eureka moment!!



never watched the show...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2009)

Dont just blame Saawant for this crap. Its the producers/directors/cheapos who are behind this crap.  Auroton ke liye kahaa jaata hai, " Agar naak na ho toh kachra kha le".


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

^ made a reasonable point.

Yes, after reading rahim, i'm getting an idea that there would be chances that rakhi is just a puppet.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2009)

I hereby declare Vamsi officially pwned by forum members


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

i hear by officially announcing that I will kick sunny's sorry @ss.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeh thread to Rakhi ka Swayamwar se Vamsi ka SwayamPWNage ban raha hai


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeh thread to Rakhi ka Swayamwar se Vamsi ka SwayamPWNage ban raha hai


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeh thread to Rakhi ka Swayamwar se Vamsi ka SwayamPWNage ban raha hai


LOL
+1

Vamsi, take a break. Enough for today.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


>



*vamsi hides himslelf from the members*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> *vamsi hides *himslelf *from the members*



Goodness gracious me!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

It will be nice to see people joking on you. It means you tend to give them a good time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2009)

Vamsi apna mansik santulan kho chuke hain aur kabhi bhi F-word ki baarish ho sakti hai. Grab you umbrellas people


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

^ why did i say F-words. Without a reason.

jaao, accha baccha. Jaakar dood peekar so jaao. Tumaha age F-word keliye bahut kam hai.Even if i use it, i may use it on the people who are old enough.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

ok. enough for today.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

damn power cut. Will continue tomorruw...

Bye.

Sunny, i said those words just for fun.. don't take seriously..you are indeed a good boy..

bye


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 22, 2009)

hahaha niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
seriously this is the reason NOTW should be restarted 


(no offence vamsi   )


----------



## red_devil (Jul 22, 2009)

@ Pool_fan's post:



> Yeh thread to Rakhi ka Swayamwar se Vamsi ka SwayamPWNage ban raha hai


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2009)

lol. SwayamPWNage? That's a new one. And anyone have templates for the pics?


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeh thread to Rakhi ka Swayamwar se Vamsi ka SwayamPWNage ban raha hai



LOL couldn't control laughing  ROTFL

This thread is one of the best in chit chat. Very funny with the comments and replies


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2009)

After Rohan's "pregnant" thread this comes second position.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 23, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> After Rohan's "pregnant" thread this comes second position.



[Offtopic] Which is that thread ? [/Offtopic]


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2009)

Vamsi bhiya don't take it so seriously. Hota hai life mein aisa bhi. 

(LoL)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot the disclaimer: vamsi, I am a bird of prey. Yesterday you were my victim. Today it might be someone else, and tomorrow it could be some other poor bloke. Don't take it personally.  

I did it for the lulz.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2009)

I never took any thing on this forum personal(except my miserable thing). No problem, after all people are having fun to see me being pwned.

BTW, better watch your self, "Vulture which has eaten hundred buffaloes has fallen to one cyclone" be careful of that cyclone.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG this is the hint of a starting of a br00tulz fight


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

^and we will be the audience. Free mein entertainment


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2009)

psychosocial, rahim... Don't put ghee in fire..

BTW, i never felt bad to be PWNed. if he wants let him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2009)

No offense vamsi. Was just joking around.  
Just in case you felt offended.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> ^ why did i say F-words. Without a reason.
> 
> jaao, accha baccha. Jaakar dood peekar so jaao. Tumaha age F-word keliye bahut kam hai.Even if i use it, i may use it on the people who are old enough.





vamsikrishna919 said:


> damn power cut. Will continue tomorruw...
> 
> Bye.
> 
> ...



No probs, online life is not to be taken seriously. Chill!
BTW your Hindi is horrible!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2009)

i think your knowledge in Telugu is absolutely zero..

take it as lighter note...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> i think your knowledge in Telugu is absolutely zero..
> 
> take it as lighter note...


Lol....u r still angry...

Chill.....it happens with everybody


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> psychosocial, rahim... Don't put ghee in fire..
> 
> BTW, i never felt bad to be PWNed. if he wants let him.


I can see you chasing Kl@w with a stick or a bat 
If you want to know his hiding place, PM me


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2009)

^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW your Hindi is horrible!


Hindi is a n00bish language tbh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2009)

ico said:


> Hindi is a n00bish language tbh.



That would be Hinglish.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2009)

Languages are noobish? Never knew....

@Vamsi Why am I supposed to know Telugu?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hindi pwnz! 8)


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Vamsi Why am I supposed to know Telugu?


He had a fair point.  Hindi isn't his language and he still speaks it well for communication IMO.

You can't criticize him for not speaking Hindi well.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2009)

I wasn't criticizing him.... I think people here get offended very easily...


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2009)

Are yaar urban terror ke server par bula lo wahin spawn killing kar lena. yahen kyou maar rahe ho bhai ko.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunny, 

Hindi is not my mother tongue. Yet i am trying to speak it. i know broken bits of tamil, kannada too. What i am saying is that i can't speak hindi as fluently and flawlessly like you.the way you can't speak Telugu fluently like me. Every dog has it's own tail


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2009)

toofan said:


> Are yaar urban terror ke server par bula lo wahin spawn killing kar lena. yahen kyou maar rahe ho bhai k*i*.


EDITED


----------



## toofan (Jul 24, 2009)

^ what edited.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 24, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> EDITED



rofl


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2009)

toofan said:


> ^ what edited.



Kuch nahi.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

Poor guy (vamsikrishna919), seems not a good week for him !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

On a brighter, he got his gal.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it me or the cousin girl thread is deleted?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm too missing the thread..

but no problem,

the girl is now frying the ps2 and says the game is awesome than that of pc...

and the i'll kid is addicted to paranoid...

i'm addicted to TDF..

life became normal again ..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

^It's good to see that your life has become normal again  ...but I will miss the thread  . I wonder who has deleted it!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

^ some admin would have deleted it. i think mods can only lock the thread.

I don't miss that thread. sh!t, it's full of my griefs and busting


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

^ Whatever it may be but it was the thread of the year!


----------



## Coool (Jul 25, 2009)

Congo Vamsi anna


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2009)

> ^It's good to see that your life has become normal again  ...but I will miss the thread  . I wonder who has deleted it!!



And why that thread got deleted.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

@Vamsi I bet your PS2 won't last more than a week if she plays like she did on your PC.


----------



## Herbert The Pervert (Jul 25, 2009)

*pix.motivatedphotos.com/2009/5/12/633777295777221125-incest.jpg

Wanted to post in THAT thread.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> omfg i watched this show something around 5 days back and it was omfg...omfg i can take it...tv band karke bhag gaya...just thinking how toofan manages it.....rakhi and beautiful lol...if anyone want to see the extent of beautifulness then just see Priyanka Chopra ... oh mera dil



Priyanka??
I thought it was Deepika !!
Or a  S. Gautam


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

ico said:


> Hindi is a n00bish language tbh.



Is this because i got higher marks than you in Hindi?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Is this because i got higher marks than you in Hindi?


Why do you always act so childishly? I've seen a lot from you. Quoting full big post for just a smiley and other noobish stuff.
And yeah, Hindi was optional for him and a main subject for you. He just had to pass in Hindi. I hope this makes things clear.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

@Sunny 

Dont take his word seriously. Coz as u said, he acts like a kid, we just leave him. 

@Aspire

Take it on lighter side. 

Please dont discuss about the cousin thread matter. Or else Mods will close this thread also. Then there will be no place to discuss about the beautygrin:. Hope i have a lot of humor) Rakhi..


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Why do you always act so childishly? I've seen a lot from you. Quoting full big post for just a smiley and other noobish stuff.
> And yeah, Hindi was optional for him and a main subject for you. He just had to pass in Hindi. I hope this makes things clear.



It was just a fun fact? Adds a bit of Interest?
BTW why do you guys get so hyper over a simple post?? 

It's not like I have given him a bunch of galis to him in French which he wouldnt understand!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

@Aspire



Dont start a fight again....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

@Aspire May God bless you .......I'm outta this.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not Fighting He is


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Peace?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I'm not Fighting He is





That's why he called you as a kid.... 

I am also outta this...


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

*niaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

rakhi sawant suxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2009)

^Eureka Moment?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> rakhi sawant suxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's no discovery. We all know that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

sunny, Actually she ain't that bad. she definitely has some looks and moves. But the problem is she over estimates herself. that's the only problem with her....


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> sunny, Actually she ain't that bad. she definitely has some looks and moves. But the problem is she over estimates herself. that's the only problem with her....


omggggggg......u think rakhi sawant has looks & moves....lolunoooooooooob 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> sunny, Actually she ain't that bad. she definitely has some looks and moves. But the problem is she over estimates herself. that's the only problem with her....



She looks like a <BLEEEP>.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> sunny, Actually she ain't that bad. she definitely has some looks and moves. But the problem is she over estimates herself. that's the only problem with her....



She looks like a *****.  Sorry but she really looks like that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> sunny, Actually she ain't that bad. she definitely has some looks and moves. But the problem is she over estimates herself. that's the only problem with her....



Finally a Rakhi fan....

Vamsi, even she need to look cute to over-estimate herself. She doesn't even come closer. She is nothing but a piece of crap or B****.

@Liverpool_fan

Well said bro.


----------



## Strika (Jul 25, 2009)

wayne rooneys unshaven arse luks better than rakhi swant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Strika said:


> wayne rooneys unshaven arse luks better than rakhi swant.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL, do you think that the girl who has been in quite a few movies doesn't have any looks. The girls with decent looks and who are ready to expose their bare body and utmost s3xappeal are being denied these days. Do you think that making thier way to the bollywood is that easy? I don't think so..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Strika said:


> wayne rooneys unshaven arse luks better than rakhi swant.



lol


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

@Vamsi

That's a different story. There are so many ways to get into the film industry.  And she don't have any s3x appeal at all.



			
				Strika said:
			
		

> wayne rooneys unshaven arse luks better than rakhi swant.


:roll:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> LOL, do you think that the girl who has been in quite a few movies doesn't have any looks. The girls with decent looks and who are ready to expose their bare body and utmost s3xappeal are being denied these days. Do you think that making thier way to the bollywood is that easy? I don't think so..



Err... What?  

You're going in an altogether different direction!! We're just saying that she looks like a <BLEEEP>. If you don't think so, no problem!!


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/GTFO/2/gtfo~0.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> LOL, do you think that the girl who has been in quite a few movies doesn't have any looks. The girls with decent looks and who are ready to expose their bare body and utmost s3xappeal are being denied these days. Do you think that making thier way to the bollywood is that easy? I don't think so..


If you have the money and are willing to do umm... stuff...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If you have the money and are willing to do umm... stuff...



ROFLMAO.... 

You came up with a valid point all the time...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

why bother spoiling our relations for an unknown girl who wasn't there for my bad time.

dudes, what ever you say is right. Rakhi is a _______(fill what ever you want)

OFF FROM THE DEBATE.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> why bother spoiling our relations for an unknown girl who wasn't there for my bad time.
> 
> dudes, what ever you say is right. Rakhi is a Sawant(fill what ever you want)
> 
> OFF FROM THE DEBATE.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsi, come on yaar chill! 

She is not going to marry any of the contestants anyway.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> why bother spoiling our relations for an unknown girl who wasn't there for my bad time.
> 
> dudes, what ever you say is right. Rakhi is a _______(fill what ever you want)
> 
> OFF FROM THE DEBATE.



Vamsi bro. That's all for fun. Hope you didn't take anything seriously. 

We all wonder coz you admire Rakhi, who is not even worth it. That's why we all protest-D) against you...Sorry, against Rakhi..!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

The point is: 
Will She BREAK Britney Spears "record'?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> vamsi, come on yaar chill!
> 
> She is not going to marry any of the contestants anyway.



How do you know anyway? Is she already engaged with some one named as Kl@w24?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> How do you know anyway? Is she already engaged with some one named as Kl@w24?



Kyun bechare Kl@w ki zindagi kharab kar rahen ho... 
Isko to Megan Fox aur Katrina Kaif chahiye..


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

meganx phox is overratd...cheap copy of angleina jolie


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Is she already engaged with some one named as Kl@w24?



AAAAAAAARRRGH!!!! I can't even see that in my worst nightmares!!!!! 

Wait and watch, she will reject all of them because of one reason or another. The show is just a publicity stunt and a money-spinning exercise.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wait and watch, she will reject all of them because of one reason or another. The show is just a publicity stunt and a money-spinning exercise.



She will marry a n00b but the point is..


Liverpool_fan said:


> The point is:
> Will She BREAK Britney Spears "record'?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

what i meant to say is we are pwning the girl with out knowing anyting but barely by a program. Actually i didn't liked the idea when i saw the promos of the show. It's some what over done. I didn't like raakhi when i heard in a local news paper that, she use to discuss about her br@ size and her comforts about the br@ with even the ligtman. I felt sorry for her in the Nana Patekar issue.

But, this much pwning is toooo much. I think kasab or osama needs this much


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Dude (in Krazzy's Words ) three "alphabets" - Just for lolz...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> meganx phox is overratd...cheap copy of angleina jolie



awwwww..... 



Liverpool_fan said:


> The point is:
> Will She BREAK Britney Spears "record'?



If there's one person who can break it, it's her!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

don't laugh at me.. Just found this..

check it out


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> She looks like a *******.  Sorry but she really looks like that.



OMG LMAO!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

The people who watch this thread should not be called humans! How can I human withstand so much mental torture?


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> LOL, do you think that the girl who has been in quite a few movies doesn't have any looks. The girls with decent looks and who are ready to expose their bare body and utmost s3xappeal are being denied these days. Do you think that making thier way to the bollywood is that easy? I don't think so..



She's nothing but a b**** who survives in the bollywood due to item songs


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> How do you know anyway? Is she already engaged with some one named as Kl@w24?



Maybe yes 
Mujhe tumari pasand par taras aata hai


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> The people who watch this thread should not be called humans! How can I human withstand so much mental torture?



You're addicted to this Thread!
Admit it!
You have 4th Highest Posts here!!!
:shocked:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Maybe yes
> Mujhe tumari pasand par taras aata hai





Kl@w-24 said:


> AAAAAAAARRRGH!!!! I can't even see that in my worst nightmares!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> dudes, what ever you say is right. Rakhi is a _______(fill what ever you want)


BTW kitna marks ke yeh question hai?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

^ your marks are ______(fill what ever you want)


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> why bother spoiling our relations for an unknown girl who wasn't there for my bad time.
> 
> dudes, what ever you say is right. Rakhi is a _______(fill what ever you want)
> 
> OFF FROM THE DEBATE.



lemme me fill the blank. Rakhi is a dhaaga which is tied by a sister on a brother's hand during Rakhi Bandhan.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ IMO, She isn't worth for this. 

Even though she is going to marry someone, what the TV channels do next? Are they going to live telecast her First Night?

Rakhi sux........8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ IMO, She isn't worth for this.
> 
> Even though she is going to marry someone, what the TV channels do next? Are they going to live telecast her First Night?
> 
> Rakhi sux........8)


Poor man's Paris Hilton


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

First Night?
She might have had her first night ages ago!

You're Mistaken


----------



## swordfish (Jul 27, 2009)

but if it comes on tv then i can see that show


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> First Night?
> She must have had her first night ages ago!
> 
> You're Mistaken



It will nice of you if you have typed "might have" instead of "must have".


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> It will nice of you if you have typed "might have" instead of "must have".


Agreed.

Guys, I guess we going a bit overboard about Rakhi here. At least given her the minimal respect that she deserves being an woman.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> First Night?
> She must have had her first night ages ago!
> 
> You're Mistaken



I told about the "Official First Night".....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 27, 2009)

guys, enough pwning let alone the poor girl. 

now, let us stop these things before admin pwns one of us if not many. Ha! and this thread too...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> guys, enough pwning let alone the poor girl.
> 
> now, let us stop these things before admin pwns one of us if not many. Ha! and this thread too...



Okay. I'll stop posting this thread and un-Subscribe this thread. Enough...


----------



## swordfish (Jul 27, 2009)

Vamsi, you should have participated in the show..


----------



## red_devil (Jul 28, 2009)

vamsi said:
			
		

> guys, enough pwning let alone the poor girl.
> 
> now, let us stop these things before admin pwns one of us if not many. Ha! and this thread too...



I thought you were the one who was getting pwned 

//yet to read through pages 2-6 of the thread.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

Manas/iliash gonna be the groom.. hmm iliash will 

Rakhi will pwn them


----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)

India News Today
"Rakhi ki dusri Shadi"
"Rakhi already married"
"Rakhi ka doosra vivah"
"Rakhi ......"
Whatever


----------



## Rahim (Aug 2, 2009)

She had a bf named Abhishek,isnt it?


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 2, 2009)

Rakhi selected Ilesh


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 3, 2009)

^
*ibnlive.in.com/news/reel-to-real-rakhi-chooses-her-life-partner-on-tv/98428-8.html

I thought she was not going to select anybody and the winner will walk away with a big cash booty.


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

Aspire said:


> India News Today
> "Rakhi ki dusri Shadi"
> "Rakhi already married"
> "Rakhi ka doosra vivah"
> ...



  Don't say anything about my India Tv... just visit..*stupidindiatv.blogspot.com/
I think india tv is the funniest channel ever made, giving its users 24X7 comedy shows.



6x6 said:


> Rakhi selected Ilesh



Bachee mein antaryami hu  see down(i said previously) VV



Krazzy Warrior said:


> hmm iliesh will


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2009)

lool


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2009)

^Yeah, India TV is crazy, and the worst part is no matter how much your mind rejects it, you just cannot stop watching. Four days ago or so they were showing an Interview/Press Con of Raakhi Sawant's mother crying in front of the camera, just outside the engagement function. And Her brother is winking at a friend while his mom is crying, and the camera catches that too. It's like one large nautanki family.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

^ just visit here **stupidindiatv.blogspot.com/*... and prepare to die loling..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

Manas's Father said,"Manas yaha tak swambar ke final tak pahuch gaya..ye *Life Time Achievement Award* ki tarah hai".. heh


----------

